# Homemade   helicopter turbine



## Soldier9 (Aug 23, 2017)

Homemade helicopter  turbine just like jetcat made by me.


----------



## blighty (Aug 23, 2017)

awesome project.

So are you putting your own home build into jet cats mechanics?
whats the turbine based on. from what i remember Wren turbines unit used to be the MW54 they then changed the turbine to the 44. jetcat went with the P60 think they still use them. 

whats the gearing steps from the turbine shaft to the clutch?

would like to do something like this my self but with a smaller turbine, Lambert T15 springs to mind, but i have way to many things on the go at the mo.


----------



## Soldier9 (Aug 23, 2017)

Am willing to help anyone who interested.  This turbine is based on the gr180 turbine. 74mm compressor  and 70mm turbine wheel. The hearing on the sharft is 16 teeth. The first stage pulley is 72 teeth and second stage is 76 teeth..  I use6 injectors  instead of 12.   Will be testing it soon.


----------



## Shipdisturber (Nov 13, 2017)

Love to see a video of this turbine.


----------



## Soldier9 (Nov 13, 2017)

Shipdisturber said:


> Love to see a video of this turbine.



I'll send you a video when am finished.


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 13, 2017)

Awesome project


----------



## kadora (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello 
Do you have machining log + pictures from your turbine project?
I would like to see how is built homemade turbine.


----------



## Soldier9 (Nov 14, 2017)

I can sell some of my parts i haven't used as yet but started drilling holes in them to build. Just to give you all a start , they are already cn c machined , all you need to finish is a 74mm compressor wheel , NGV and 70mm turbine wheel or you can use a 66mm ngv and 66mm turbine wheel like I did on one of them I built. I will see for 400 US  everything in the picture including  combustion chamber.


----------



## Harry. (Nov 15, 2019)

Great work. I'd love to see the video of the build to see how it is built and how the gearing works.


----------



## oldCB (Nov 15, 2019)

Soldier9 said:


> Homemade helicopter  turbine just like jetcat made by me.
> 
> View attachment 90818
> 
> ...



Outstanding work!


----------

